# Can Frozen Paint Be Salvaged?



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

Total BS. Frozen paint never looks fine. It always looks the same, water goes to top, while bottom polymerizes. Never can frozen paint be strained either.

The benefits to frozen paint is solely that the top water can be poured off, and rest be put in trash.

So, in point of fact, there is zero possibility that someone is applying frozen paint.

Old paints with ethylene glycol were more freeze resistant, but would freeze if cold enough or long enough. For any paint to freeze the specific energy of the material must be drained low enough for the product to drop below freezing inside the container. So, just because the temperature drops, doesn't mean the paint froze. Common sense.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

Also, never try to add frozen paint to good paint. Else you get something that cannot be applied, even if you get a partial strain, using a screen instead of intex net.

Again, there is no applying, nor question, if paint froze or not. Like saying half pregnant. And paint cannot freeze even once and not become chunky and produce anything without grotesquely obviously junk results. It cannot be done.


----------

